# Newbie



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just posted this in the Chick Raising forum, but perhaps some of you guys can help as it also applies here:
I am brand spanking new at this and have so many questions I've forgotten most of them. My main two are as follows:
1. After reading posts in the forum, I'm heartbroken to realize I've done a bad bad thing. Backing up a bit, I received an incubator for Christmas and was so very anxious to use it. I set it to heating (100 degrees), got the automatic turner hooked up and the fan installed. The next day, I collected eggs and chose a few to incubate. Here's the UGH part: I did the same thing the next two days... . Now I have 13 chicks due to hatch next week on three different days. How do I do this after lockdown considering turning and humidity??? I don't want to lose any. I know that's unrealistic, but is there a way??
2. I've seen some pretty creative brooders online. I have decided to make my own and originally planned to use a large plastic tote. However, I have an old metal chest of drawers that isn't being used right now, and I thought perhaps I can use one of the drawers? I have completely removed it from the cheat, sterilized it and I'm about to line and prepare it. Here's my question: it's about 18" wide and about 8" tall and a little over 2' in length. Will this suffice if all 13 chicks survive? And for how long before they need something larger?
Ok I'm cheating and slipping a third question in here. 
3. We have 50 or so full-grown chickens in our yard (free range till 7pm when they are shut in coop). What age should the babies be to mingle with them?
Thanks in advance all!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

MommaHen72 said:


> I just posted this in the Chick Raising forum, but perhaps some of you guys can help as it also applies here:
> I am brand spanking new at this and have so many questions I've forgotten most of them. My main two are as follows:
> 1. After reading posts in the forum, I'm heartbroken to realize I've done a bad bad thing. Backing up a bit, I received an incubator for Christmas and was so very anxious to use it. I set it to heating (100 degrees), got the automatic turner hooked up and the fan installed. The next day, I collected eggs and chose a few to incubate. Here's the UGH part: I did the same thing the next two days... . Now I have 13 chicks due to hatch next week on three different days. How do I do this after lockdown considering turning and humidity??? I don't want to lose any. I know that's unrealistic, but is there a way??
> 2. I've seen some pretty creative brooders online. I have decided to make my own and originally planned to use a large plastic tote. However, I have an old metal chest of drawers that isn't being used right now, and I thought perhaps I can use one of the drawers? I have completely removed it from the cheat, sterilized it and I'm about to line and prepare it. Here's my question: it's about 18" wide and about 8" tall and a little over 2' in length. Will this suffice if all 13 chicks survive? And for how long before they need something larger?
> ...


1.) hopefully you marked the eggs (lead pencil) or know which were added later than the FIRST start date....if you remember mark them with pencil +1, +2, +3 for example. On day 18 from the date of your original set remove the auto turner and place all the eggs on the wire. Increase humidty too but DONT close vents to do this, KEEP vent holes open! On day 19 manually turn the marked eggs at least 3 times a day if possible....on day 20 only turn +2, +3 marked eggs and so on.

2.) All 13 chicks more than likely wont hatch....100% hatch rates are rare but lets say they do, a 18" x 24" brooder will keep them just fine for about 3-4 weeks for large fowl maybe 6 weeks for bantams. plan to move them into a larger brooder or split them into two groups as they get older.

Finally, depending on outside temps you dont want to toss the chicks outdoors this time of year until they have completely feathered and even then they might need additional heat if it's cold....here in Ohio this time of years my 6 week olds go out into a barn that is draft free and has a few heat lamps suspended from the floor so chicks can get warm if need be!

Good luck with your hatch.


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

Buckeye thank you so much for all of this info!!! I will post pics if I have any success.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

MommaHen72 said:


> Buckeye thank you so much for all of this info!!! I will post pics if I have any success.


hope it helps you and good luck with the hatch!!!


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

Buckeye should I remove each "batch" as they hatch or leave them in bator for three days till all have hatched?


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> hope it helps you and good luck with the hatch!!!


Buckeye should I remove each "batch" as they hatch or leave them in bator for three days till all have hatched?


----------



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)

We remove ours when their feathers are dry. We put them in their warm spot with water and chick starter. I also use some hay chaf they love to scratch around in it. 
Good luck


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

fargolady said:


> We remove ours when their feathers are dry. We put them in their warm spot with water and chick starter. I also use some hay chaf they love to scratch around in it.
> Good luck


Thanks fargolady. I'm kinda leery as a first timer since I have other eggs in there that may be hatching as the first set's feathers are drying. I just don't want to disturb the hatching process of the newer babies. But if you experienced guys tell me that's safe, I will remove the first batch as soon as they are dry.


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm hearing lots of peeping and one egg has been pipped!!! Oldest ones are due tomorrow!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Can not wait for pictures! I am excited to see them!


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a baby!!!!! Will let it dry off then post pics tomorrow. Yay!!! I did it!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

MommaHen72 said:


> I have a baby!!!!! Will let it dry off then post pics tomorrow. Yay!!! I did it!!!


That is awesome, congrats!


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the world, Vivien Leigh, born 1/15/13 at 12:45AM!!!


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

And welcome James Dean, hatched today at 9:38AM. 
Two due tomorrow and they've both pipped. So far so good...!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Mommahen, I am so jealous! They are so cute!


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Mommahen, I am so jealous! They are so cute!











Awww don't be jealous.  Since last pic, my next two hatched. They are Marilyn Monroe and John Wayne. I can't believe all four hatched yesterday!! What a day! I have 9 eggs left to hatch all due tomorrow, but one has pipped already, so we shall see...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray! What a star-studded group!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Congratulations! ..............


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww, they are so amazing! I would love having a go at incubating eggs but I'd be so afraid! I'm a new bee with chickens. I have a 2 and 1/2 month old silkie and two one month old silkie chicks. I'm praying they grow up strong and healthy hens! I'm learning as much as possible. Maybe I can try incubating after I get more experience. Congratulations on your beautiful babies! You must be very proud! I know I would be! They are so beautiful!!


----------

